# My Octocoral looks sick



## Delson (Apr 26, 2011)

I believe I have a Anthelia Glauca, aka: octocoral, waving hand coral and glove coral in my reef tank that I bought a few weeks ago from my local fish store. The guy is NOT happy. He is usually all shriveled up and I believe there is a vermetid snail in the rock it is attached to. (i have tried to kill it but no luck) It is in a 140 gal tank with other corals that are quite happy. All the levels are balanced. 

Is there any specific way to feed my octocoral? I have been feeding the whole tank brightwell aquatics "reef snow" do i need to target feed it? I thought these were pretty hardy but its appearance suggests otherwise.

The lights are off in this pic so he is closed up..








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

Never heard them called "octocoral" before, but such are common names. I am just wondering if you are giving it too much light. Try moving it to a lower position and see if that helps.


----------

